# Rogue uMP3 Contest Coupon Code



## RogueHaunter (Aug 5, 2009)

Hey Everyone,

We are having our annual halloween discount - in the past this has been thru group buys or similar.

This year we are making it part of a contest.

Not sure how to link another thread (and its late) so you can find the details on the contest if you are interested over under the ANNOUNCEMENTS section.

For those who just want a sweet discount on an uMP3 unit and flat rate shipping. $59.99 CAD. 

If you enter the contest, you get 2 for the same price...nice!

COUPON CODE: "boo42"

Rogue Robotics Store Link

Happy Haunting!


----------

